

Uzbekistan Airways announces it will start weighing passengers before flights - rbanffy
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/uzbekistan-airways-announces-it-will-start-weighing-passengers-before-flights-10454952.html

======
venomsnake
Makes sense. I see no problem with that at all.

